# server 2008 asks for password



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys running a server 2008

one of my clients was working fine 
now after logging in and trying to access resources on the server its asking for a password
if i put in the admin password its ok
but my apps are not running
i have checked groups etc and he has the same permissions etc as other users who are working fine

i know this is a very broad problem, but if you could just tell me what areas i could research, i can read and attempt fixes myself

thanks for reading
PK


----------



## xalerik (Jan 19, 2012)

Connect with same user's account from another PC. Maybe somewhere stored bad password. Looks like pure client PC problem, not account itself.

and explain this :


PK-her0 said:


> but my apps are not running
> PK


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You need to provide much more detail about the problem.

What are they logging into? Their computer? The server via Remote Desktop? Walking up to the console? Opening a mapped drive?
Using what account? Local server account? Domain? 
What is a "resource"? A shared folder? Citrix application? 
What does "my apps are not running" mean? You scheduled tasks? Services? Custom software? Processes?


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes DH sorry it was a bit bland, i will be on site tomorrow and will answer all the questions.

it just seems like the pc is no longer on the domain
i plan to change it back to a work group, delete the computer account and connect it again

will let you know

thanks for the reply
PK


----------

